# Wart/Tumor on Gerbil Paw HELP!



## Ezekiel (Jul 5, 2017)

In February, Rebecca developed a strange black growth on her right paw. I thought it was dried poop or food and it didn't seem to bother her so I didn't pay any attention to it. Fast forward to last week and I notice her paw is enveloped in this hideous black wart/tumor thing. It literally grew overnight! Again, she didn't seem bothered so I hoped it would shrink. Tonight, I went to check on the wart/tumor and it appears that it has either popped or she chewed it open. Do any gerbil experts or veterinarians have any advice on what to do or even know what this is??


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

She needs to be seen in person by a vet urgently. Why don't you want to take her? Part of having animals is the responsibility of meeting their needs, which includes medical/ health needs. Rodents as prey animals hide pain (because to show it in the wild would mean almost certain death), so the fact that she doesn't seem bothered by it doesn't mean anything really.


----------



## anachronism (Jan 30, 2014)

She needs the vet that must be so painful! Why have you not taken her before now!


----------



## Ezekiel (Jul 5, 2017)

We are going to get her checked out.


----------



## Ezekiel (Jul 5, 2017)

Update: Rebecca was examined by a veterinarian today. He said it is indeed a tumor. There are two options: have her entire right paw amputated or let her live her life (since she is almost 4 years old). Does anyone have tips and/or natural remedies to remove a tumor for a rodent?


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

The third option is to have her put to sleep. In reality this should be the 2nd option, since letting rodents live with tumours is usually only a consideration pre-ulceration. Did your vet not even mention it?

I note you've removed the photos so other people new to the thread can't see how awful a condition she's in, to imply that letting her live without medical intervention is fair.


----------



## anachronism (Jan 30, 2014)

There aren't any natural remedy's for limb amputation


----------

